
Avant garde text input - rijoja
http://eruditenow.com/
======
enkiv2
The copy is _very_ unclear. If you can, get a native english speaker to edit
it for you. (It's early here, but after skimming it twice I still have no idea
what your program does.)

~~~
rijoja
What about this: [https://github.com/richard-
jansson/veta](https://github.com/richard-jansson/veta)

Consider the text on the website a lorem ipsum.

------
rijoja
Do not take the website to seriously. Write to me if you need help compiling
the program or whatever.

~~~
brudgers
I have no idea what program there is to be compiled.

------
xyzsaft
This looks really neat is this your invention or are is there a source of
inspiration for this?

